# Looking to try my hand in breeding egg-scattering fish



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

Does anyone have a breeding pair of spark inline gouramis, or a brood of ember tetras, ottos, or corydora pygmaeus? I would have a black water nano tank (about 9 gallons) that is well established and ready for breeding egg layers/scatterers.

I also have trades and sold plants and shrimp for several years now. I have a 90 gallon where I can later transition the adult fish, but in all my years, I've never had any luck with breeding egg layers! I don't know if it's too much aquascaping, or breeding tanks without substrate. Any tips would be appreciated.

Photo of the established breeding tank set up below.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Drew.

Just curious. What are spark inline gouramis? I bred sparkling gouramis are they are relatively easy and don’t require much room.

JMHO.

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Watch some of the videos by Marks Aquatics on Youtube. Some are quite informative.


----------



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

Are you saying you've bred Sparking Gouramis, or you're not sure if we're talking about the same species? They also go by another common name, "pygmy gourami" or Trichopsis pumila is the scientific name I think. Pic of one of mine below. I'm disappointed because I bought 4 from Aquarium Wesr, and they are beautiful, but I think all of them are males, what are the chances!


----------



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

I actually watched all of Mark's videos until the end of December 2019. Just yesterday I decided on a school of corydoras pygmaeus. I'll post updates to see how that goes.

Right now I have an ADA 45P (about 9 US gal.) already 1 yr established. It's a blackwater setup.

Details:

pH: 6.6
Low kH & gH, less than 2dKH/dGH (low TDS)
Temp. 23C to 24C

I plan to cool the water to 22C when doing water changes when it's dreary outside. Apparently atmospheric pressure and temperature are more significant factors. I just bought the school of 7 Cory cats from April's Aquarium yesterday. They are all seemingly healthy and active, but not eating. Will check in again tomorrow.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Redshrimp2709 said:


> Are you saying you've bred Sparking Gouramis, or you're not sure if we're talking about the same species? They also go by another common name, "pygmy gourami" or Trichopsis pumila is the scientific name I think. Pic of one of mine below. I'm disappointed because I bought 4 from Aquarium Wesr, and they are beautiful, but I think all of them are males, what are the chances!


No what you had in your possible list of species was"spark inline gourami", but now I know you meant sparkling gourami......

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

Apologies for the typo CRS Fan - LOL

OK - Just my luck, all my sparkling (Pygmy Gouramis) appear to be males, and I don't have space right now to get females. Also, my planted "freshwater reef" tank is moderate surface flow and agitation, which is not great for bubble nest breeders.

So instead I sourced out 7 corydoras pygmaeus and put them in my blackwater setup. 6 survived, but I already have eggs and fry! I'm hoping that they will live and grow to maturity. Online literature on breeding this species mentioned not feeding dry when newly hatched for a few days, as they are too small for even micro worms (unless you have a special breeding tank for them and infusoria). The adult school do not appear predate on any of them, as most who have had experience breeding them have also said that this is rare.

If any of you have any suggestions or comments, let me know.

Tank - ADA 45P (about 10 gallons)

PH:6.5
Temp: 24C, lowered for several days with cool water changes until it's about 22C.

Here are some pics:

https://i.imgur.com/pSDKo6D.jpg


----------

